# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Разговорник для поездок в Святую Дхаму

## Мурали-гита д.д.

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!


Разговорник для поездок в Святую Дхаму (составлен по инициативе матаджи Махешвари дд. из Саратова)


Миграционная карта, которую заполняют в индийском аэропорту (образец и перевод)

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Здорово, полезная вещь! Еще бы такой разговорник на хинди.

Кстати, слово toilet понимают далеко не все. Лучше спросить bathroom (батрум - и только так. Забудьте про "английское" произношение)  :smilies:

----------


## Veda Priya dd

В архиве файл ПДФ не открывается  :sed:  
И там опечатка - не centre а center. Впрочем, Mayapur (Delhi, Vrindavan) ISKCON обычно достаточно.
Спасибо Вам за служение!

----------


## Джива

*неи чаийе* - не надо (например добавки на прасаде)
*аби хе* - ещё есть(уже есть, пока есть, сейчас есть) (когда добавку слишком быстро принесли,или предлагают купить ЕЩЕ ГЛИНЫ...) 
*чуп рахо* - замолчи
*тум джао* - ты уходи(отвали)
*мудже Кришна пасанде, ор куч нахи* - мне нравится Кришна и больше ничего (когда суют под нос гипнотизированных змей с вопросом "ду ю лайк снекс?")

----------


## Veda Priya dd

На прасаде надо не говорить, а закрывать тарелку руками - так надежнее.  :smilies:

----------


## Джива

так легко не отстанут, всеравно придется обьяснять :-)

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> *джао* - отвали


Очень ненадежная, хотя казалось бы такая вразумительная формула. Особенно если говорится в адрес детей - попрошаек, кторые бегут за Вами уже половину Говрдханы парикарамы, трогают Вас кончиком пальца и повторяют - "Тен рупиии!" или "Пенсиль", в последнее время стали даже просить часы...

В такие трудные минуты надежнее по-настоящему сурово зыркнуть на них, они мгновенно просекают, насколько Вы серьезны или так просто, так, что *сурово зыркнуть*... Следующим этапом может стать обещание (даже жестом)  скрутить ухо... Ну и наконец, смертельное оружие - изощренные индийские ругательства, в Индии увы не бесполезное, будем надеяться до этого не дойдет. 

Еще одной абсолютно универсальной формулой для множества ситуаций является:

*бас* - хватит! все! прекращай! приехали!

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> так легко не отстанут


Золотые слова. Просто девиз многих индийцев: детей-попрошаек, панд в святых местах, и т.д. И к этому надо быть морально готовым.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Золотые слова. Просто девиз многих индийцев: детей-попрошаек, панд в святых местах, и т.д. И к этому надо быть морально готовым.


гы,я в последний раз столкнулась с такой штукой,к которой не была морально готова.идем мы как-то по Вриндавану,невдалеке компания Бриджабаси-дети,взрослые тож.и вот самый мелкий деть-лет 2-3 встает,широко улыбается,раскидывает ручки в стороны и с криком мамми,мамми-бежит ко мне,обнимает за ноги,продолжает улыбаться и даже подпрыгивая радостно повторяет-мамми,мамми..мы как раз шли деньги с карточки снять,денег вообще с собой не было...а то бы дала,честное слово,не устояла бы...
а так пришлось сказать-пайса нахи,бас,чало,чало...
простите за оффтоп

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> компания Бриджабаси-дети,взрослые тож.и вот самый мелкий деть-лет 2-3 встает,широко улыбается,раскидывает ручки в стороны и с криком мамми,мамми-бежит ко мне,обнимает за ноги,продолжает улыбаться и даже подпрыгивая радостно повторяет-мамми,мамми.


Очень сомневаюсь, что это местные, Бриджабаси то есть. Судя по поведению - голодранцы -упыри, откуда нибудь из Бихара. Во Вриндаване полчища приезжих, косящих под Бриджабаси и паразитирующих на Святой Дхаме. Даже если человек подходит и говорит: "_Мен Бриджабаси хун. Бриджабаси сева_". Это ни о чем не говорит. Чаще всего это не соответствует истине. Настоящие Бриджабаси так себя не ведут. Чаще всего это те, кто па-а-а-на-а-а-ехали. 

Умение отличать настоящего Бриджабаси, настоящего садху, от упырей - очень важный навык. Но на это нужно время.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

мужжж сказал,что это местные-настоящие были,он точно знает ху из ху.кстати взрослые из этой компании нас не атаковали,только деть подбежал...

----------

